# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some pleco pictures taken with my handphone..

## benny

Hi guys,

Just thought I give it a go and see how these pleco pictures turn out. 


L137 _Hypostomus soniae_


L174 _Hypancistrus_ sp.


L128 _Hemiancistrus_ sp.


L075 _Peckoltia sabaji_ 

Ok this is not a pleco. But I thought I'll just add it here anyway since it's so chubby and cute.


_Corydoras sterbai_ var. "Albino"

Comments and critique welcome!!

Cheers,

----------


## mervin

Since you are lending me sone lenses....can i borrow your phone too ?  :Laughing: 
Sim card included please  :Kiss:

----------


## MrTree

P990i macro so good ah??

I request for Danio next time!! ha ha ha

----------


## luenny

Wah, what hand phone is that? Next time buy hand phone can already, no need to buy camera anymore.  :Grin:

----------


## benny

> Since you are lending me sone lenses....can i borrow your phone too ? 
> Sim card included please


I challenge you to show me new pictures of fishes taken with your new camera! Balls enough to take it up?  :Grin: 

Cheers,




> P990i macro so good ah??
> 
> I request for Danio next time!! ha ha ha


The L174 _Hypancistrus_ sp. is actually taken with the P1i. Not so good. The AF is terribly slow and there is no manual focus. Shame.

Danio....I try but no promises.  :Razz:  Stress ah!

Cheers,




> Wah, what hand phone is that? Next time buy hand phone can already, no need to buy camera anymore.


The now defunct Sony Ericsson P990i. Not too bad a phone. 2 megapixel camera with flash.

Cheers,

----------


## David Moses Heng

benny, your shots always impresses me. :Well done:  I didn't know that the P990 can do such wonders... Maybe i should take out mine and see what i can do with it... :Grin:

----------


## trident

Benny,
Nice shots. I never knew hand phone camera can shoot so nice pictures.
My shots with my hand phone never turn out so nice  :Sad: 
Richard

----------


## mervin

> I challenge you to show me new pictures of fishes taken with your new camera! Balls enough to take it up? 
> 
> Cheers,


you get the tank set up lah. 
i have no more tanks :Kiss:

----------


## benny

Two more close up.





Cheers,

----------


## genes

I was shock too when you told me the pictures were taken with your handphone.  :Shocked: 

I sense a rush of fellow forumers to get the phone..hahaha

----------


## benny

My camera phone....



JUST KIDDING!!!

Most photos were take with the Sony Ericsson P990i phone. I think the EXIF data is still embeded in the images. The L174 should be taken with the Sony Ericsson P1i phone.

One more that I missed out.



Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

haha... nice one benny... i mean the picture of your "cameraphone".. :Grin: 

Anyway... just goes to show a lot of nice pictures goes to understanding the techniques behind how and why we shoot. Not what kind of camera we own.

----------


## Shadow

wow can't believe it was from the camera, though I do able to see noise especially dark color.

----------


## StanChung

Hahaha! almost fell over laughing seeing the camera phone strapped to an eos1. lol.

Those shots are very good indeed. Benny, what's the setup like? Did you use other external flash?

----------


## benny

No setup. Just shoot with existing light. Probably can do better if I do a dedicated shoot. I tried shooting cichlids too, albeit not too successfully.







Critical sharpness is lacking. Then again, it was rather dim. Maybe I will plan a better setup to test the limit of the phone when I have the time.

Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

This is already amazing. I mean most would not be able to get a pic like this even with a dslr. The only thing is the colour noise in the shadow area is quite bad. Let's see it in better lgiht.

----------


## genes

> My camera phone....


Thats a super expensive camera phone man.  :Laughing:

----------


## trident

went to M1, was told this model not out yet  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

which model? Sony Ericsson with EOS-1 strap on adapter?  :Laughing:

----------


## luenny

Seriously, the shots are great coming from a camera phone. Color wise is good too - provided you didn't PP it before.

----------


## benny

The photos were processed. Just like digital SLRs, the White Balance was not accurate and had to be compensated.

Here's a few more crayfish shots.





Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

Nice detail-that's a wicked camera on a phone. If they sort out the noise, add a flash then it's going to replace my p & s for most snapshots!

----------


## benny

Thanks stan!

Here's a lungfish take with the same phone.



Noise is only one of the major problem. The other is a total lack of manual control in terms of focusing. There is some kind of a flash on the phone.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

And here is a puffer, taken today.


_Tetraodon palembangensis_ 

Cheers,

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Wow benny,

The crayfish, puffer and lungfish looks so sweet and well taken via your handphone~! Where you took these cuties at?  :Grin:

----------


## yorky

Nice.. but how about some pictures of apistos please.

----------


## benny

> Wow benny,
> 
> The crayfish, puffer and lungfish looks so sweet and well taken via your handphone~! Where you took these cuties at?


Zhan,

The crayfishes were taken in Qian HU, the Lungfish was taken at Cichlids Forever, the puffer was taken at "Di Zhong Hai" at Taipei.




> Nice.. but how about some pictures of apistos please.


There are some on the previous page. Have a look.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Benny.. the lungfish can even see the sensory organ on the front... sweet!

----------


## yorky

err.. can't see any..  :Grin:  wild caught ones please...

----------


## benny

> err.. can't see any..  wild caught ones please...


Well, this thread is just to show what you can do with a camera phone. If you buy the fishes, I'll demonstrate how to shoot them with my handphone. Sounds good?

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

Excellent idea! 
Pick a good pair of wild Apistogramma spp. thanks

----------


## benny

> Excellent idea! 
> Pick a good pair of wild Apistogramma spp. thanks


Good to hear that you've picked up a good wild pair. I'll come by then. You know I've been waiting for an invitation.

Now. Do go off topic on this thread anymore!

Cheers,

----------

